# project ZEPPELIN



## Tin machine (May 9, 2014)

calling this my Zeppelin build (hawthorne girls )stretched for my length and army theme ...work in progress


----------



## rustjunkie (May 9, 2014)

Another interesting project


----------



## rollfaster (May 9, 2014)

*I'm digging it!*

Good way to show your fabrication skills. Very cool.


----------



## Tin machine (May 9, 2014)

*thanks !! guys*

thanks for the comps guys !!


----------



## mike j (May 9, 2014)

Tin, I think you're on to something here, already looking good.


----------



## Tin machine (May 10, 2014)

*thanks Mike J*

well thanks Mike J but i think I AM ONLY on to getting Old ..lol lol .. put the crank in it and a seat  I need some good mens seats ?


----------



## Shawn Michael (May 11, 2014)

*great creativity*

I love what you do with the ladies frames and turn them into something cool. I wish I had your talent and skill then I would pick up more ladies bikes for gender therapy.


----------



## Tin machine (May 12, 2014)

*thank Shawn !!*



Shawn Michael said:


> I love what you do with the ladies frames and turn them into something cool. I wish I had your talent and skill then I would pick up more ladies bikes for gender therapy.




todays update metal tank panels fabed up from scrap oven metal parts


----------



## Tin machine (May 12, 2014)

*other side metal panels*

panels welded together and made into tank panels , very strong sturdy panels .


----------

